# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  навитель

## lexa1981

navitel для Windows Phone 8.1 ломаный

----------


## Эрулан

> Phone 8.1 ломаный


 Саламчик брателла....я тя не понел... продаешь или ищещьИИ

----------

